# Train Show Comment Question?



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok, so i was getting rolling stock at a train show, mostly new stuff, since I have a ton of old stuff that I need to swap couplers on (anyway).
And I over heard one of the vendors talking to another and he said the only reason "So-N-So" can sell those locomotives so cheap is that most of his are sprung...

So I didn't pay close attention then because like I say I was buying rolling stock, but now I'm converting my fleet to DCC, and it hit me, I need to wathc out for sprung locomotives... I am assuming that means the frames are bent or twisted right?

So what does "Sprung" really mean?

Thanks,

JC


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Big4fan said:


> Ok, so i was getting rolling stock at a train show, mostly new stuff, since I have a ton of old stuff that I need to swap couplers on (anyway).
> And I over heard one of the vendors talking to another and he said the only reason "So-N-So" can sell those locomotives so cheap is that most of his are sprung...
> 
> So I didn't pay close attention then because like I say I was buying rolling stock, but now I'm converting my fleet to DCC, and it hit me, I need to wathc out for sprung locomotives... I am assuming that means the frames are bent or twisted right?
> ...


Been in the hobby 35 years...that's a new one on me. Maybe a vendor thing. Most shows have test tracks available, make good use of them if there is any doubt on your part.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Sprung could be old slang meaning released from prison.
In these case it may mean "get". I presume he got the trains by springing them from owners by private sales cheeply to resell.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That's true...we call them "buzzards", I always cringe when someone comes on these forums wanting to sell a whole estate in one sale, knowing they're gonna get smoked for not being patient.


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Interesting points, I was leary after hearing that, but as I said wasn't buying Loco's.

I will definitely make use of the test track(s) with any / all show buys.

Thanks!


----------

